# AZ Jims dinner plan



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

Tonight's dinner fare....Salmon steaks, baked potato and coleslaw.  Drinks, I'll pour what you want.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll have one ounce of Kentucky bourbon over ice with a diet 7Up mixer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll gladly pour but it will be 2 oz. and regular 7up lots of ice..  You'll thank me later....


----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

Not when I gain five pounds!


----------



## Lon (Jul 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight's dinner fare....Salmon steaks, baked potato and coleslaw.  Drinks, I'll pour what you want.



Sounds good--------May I have a gin & tonic?


----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey, the party's on!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

You can afford a couple pounds Shirl!  It will be worth it!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

Coming right up Lon!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You can afford a couple pounds Shirl!  It will be worth it!!



Jim, I think you're a big ol' flirt. I like that in a man. I just hope you can cook as well. :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

I only can survive on my cooking!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm easy. I'll have a bottom shelf vodka with a splash of club soda; no fruit.

I've already eaten, so I'll drink and watch you gorge yourself on that salmon & coleslaw.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight's dinner fare....Salmon steaks, baked potato and coleslaw.  Drinks, I'll pour what you want.


mmmm, salmon is my favorite fish. I'll have a glass of Pinot Grigio. I think the season for Wild-Caught Alaskan King Salmon is fast approaching (any day now). I go for it when it's on sale and stock my freezer. But my local Fish Monger at Whole Foods tells me that they really come from Washington because it's the same waters. Um, no, I don't believe him. My son did some commercial fishing on the Bering Sea so I'll ask him…he should know.


----------



## imp (Jul 12, 2015)

*My Wicked, Wicked Ways*

Dej Pazor!* "Jim, I think you're a big ol' flirt"

*I suspect flirting is disallowed here by rules & reg's. Hope not, but I got that feelin'.......

imp

Edit: My likely mis-spelled warning is of Czech origin. My Chemistry teacher in Jr. College issued it on finals day. He admonished any who used a "cheat sheet" to Dej Pazor! "Watch Out"!  imp


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2015)

Red,  It's the least expensive brand.  Some folks can tell the difference, but I can't.

I buy the store brand @ the shops for about  10 or 12 $$ for a half a gallon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

In a bar it's called a well vodka.  I also am nor very selective on Vodka but I do not like Smirnoff ( tastes like licorice)


----------



## Glinda (Jul 13, 2015)

Jim, you and I finally agree on a great dinner - sounds yummy!  Can you keep it warm til I get there?!  I'll put Glinda's Bubble on "expedite" and be there in about 20 minutes.   nthego:   Oh, and how about some chilled champagne?  :tickled_pink:


----------

